# Chips vs Chunks



## race_ready (Aug 7, 2008)

I am new to the smoking habit, got a GOSM for fathers day and I think I've used it every weekend since. My poor grill is collecting dust though. Anyway the instructions recommend using wood chips and not chunks. I'm having trouble finding hickory chips in my area but the local Menards carries chunks. Do chunks work ok in the GOSM and if so do I need to do anything different using them vs chips. Any help will be greatly appreciated. I've been lurking on this site for several weeks and have learned a lot so far.


----------



## blacklab (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi, race ready
Hit roll call to make it a formal introduction 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I beleive your choice of wood is preferance. Chunks for me seem to work better, longer smoke and better tbs. Try them both and you'll find out what you like best. No wrong answer here just preferance enjoy.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 7, 2008)

Greetings Race Ready,
What blacklab said! my favorites are chunks, the only chips I use are the Jack Daniels oak chips, but it is whatever floats your boat!


----------



## gobbledot (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea race ready, take the box that came with your unit out and replace it with a 8 x 8 alum cake pan then you can use the chunks. I cover mine and poke about 3 or 4 holes in the top. Another trick I have learned from here is when I am doing butts I use play sand instead of water and it holds temps perfect... Just my two coppers worth, hope this helps..


----------



## race_ready (Aug 7, 2008)

Already made the swap to cake pans, makes changing out chips quick and easy. They seem to produce smoke  quicker also. I guess I just try chunks on my next smoke and see how it goes.


----------

